# Problème de sauvegarde de discussions sur Whatsapp



## Epicurien (24 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème lors d'une sauvegarde  Whatsapp sur iCloud.

Je lance une sauvegarde, celle-ci commence et s'arrête à 3%.
Un message me dit de me connecter au wifi, chose que je fais, mais rien ne se passe.
2h plus tard, il n'y a aucune progression de la sauvegarde qui stagne à 3%...

Auriez-vous une idée d'où peut venir le souci ?

Deuxième question; je fais régulièrement des sauvegardes de mon iPhone via iTunes sur mon MBP.

Est-ce que, lors de ces sauvegardes, mes discussions Whatsapp sont sauvegardées sur iTunes ?

Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide!


----------



## RubenF (24 Août 2020)

Hello,

Grande question que tu poses là. 

Concernant la sauvegarde distante Whatsapp, je pense que c'est un bug de l'App, je te conseille d'attendre une mise à jour et retenter. 

Maintenant, est-ce que la sauvegarde locale prends en charge les messages Whatsapp. Je te dirais "OUI" dans un premier abord. En revanche, je ne peux pas te le confirmer, attends donc que quelqu'un passe par la pour confirmer ou infirmer mes dires.


----------



## Epicurien (25 Août 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse Ruben!

Ca fait déjà un moment que j'ai ce soucis, je ne sais plus quand j'ai fait une MàJ de l'app pour la dernière fois.

Si c'est sauvegardé sur mon MBP lors des sauvegardes iTunes, alors c'est parfait, quelqu'un pour confirmer ?

Merci!


----------



## Neyres (25 Août 2020)

Si c'est le même compte ça devrait oui


----------



## Epicurien (25 Août 2020)

Oui, le compte Apple est le même, mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport...


----------



## RubenF (25 Août 2020)

can-am a dit:


> Oui, le compte Apple est le même, mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport...



En principe c’est géré mais comme je vais restaurer mon iPhone ce soir je te dirais


----------



## Epicurien (26 Août 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> En principe c’est géré mais comme je vais restaurer mon iPhone ce soir je te dirais



Super, ça serait très sympa de ta part


----------



## patrick78140 (27 Août 2020)

Whatsapp s'auto sauvegarde
tant que tu n'effaces les conversations toi-meme,elles y restent


----------



## Epicurien (27 Août 2020)

Je ne remets aucunement en doute ce que tu dis, mais as-tu fait un test allant dans ce sens ?

Merci!


----------



## patrick78140 (27 Août 2020)

can-am a dit:


> Je ne remets aucunement en doute ce que tu dis, mais as-tu fait un test allant dans ce sens ?
> 
> Merci!


Salut
J'ai pas fait de test volontaire
Je l'ai constaté
Le compte whatsapp est lié a ton num de telep'one et les discussions sont chez whatsapp et pas dans ton tel


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

patrick78140 a dit:


> tant que tu n'effaces les conversations toi-meme,elles y restent


Bonjour, c'est faux j'ai dû rallonger le laps de temps des sauvegardes auto ; et j'ai perdu mes conversations (sauf celle de groupe)


----------



## Epicurien (27 Août 2020)

patrick78140 a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai pas fait de test volontaire
> Je l'ai constaté
> Le compte whatsapp est lié a ton num de telep'one et les discussions sont chez whatsapp et pas dans ton tel



Merci pour cette réponse.

Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi l'app propose-t-elle de faire des sauvegardes ?

Si c'est lié au numéro de téléphone, cela n'est pas nécéssaire...

@WheelNelly semble dire que ses conversations (sauf groupes) ont été perdues.

J'ai tenté à nouveau une sauvegarde, mais ça bloque toujours à 3%, je ne comprends pas...

Si au moins je pouvais avoir la certitude que lors de mes sauvegardes iPhone sur iTunes les conversations étaient comprises dans la sauvegarde, ça serait top!


----------



## patrick78140 (27 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonjour, c'est faux j'ai dû rallonger le laps de temps des sauvegardes auto ; et j'ai perdu mes conversations (sauf celle de groupe)


Ca se parametre


----------



## Epicurien (27 Août 2020)

Quelle est la manipulation ?

Merci Patrick!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Dans l'App WhatsApp puis en bas à côté discussion tu as réglages tu touche puis descend à sauvegarder maintenant, il me semble. D'après souvenirs comme je manipule, rarement, iPhone, j'ai trop peu de dextérité


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

C'est exact
Dans l'application , touchez la roue crantée 
Discussions -- > Sauvegarde


----------



## Nicolarts (27 Août 2020)

Simplement, désactiver la sauvegarde de WhatsApp ! La sauvegarde est inutile car il est bien souvent le risque de perte aux messages...

Si on veut vraiment discuter et le garder comme sauvegarde ===> Utilisez l'email ou Messenger via Facebook...

Si vous ne voulez pas Facebook, je vous apprends malheureusement, c'est Facebook rachète WhatsApp en 2014 donc c'est Facebook qui gère cet application...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

C'est vrai qu'avec Messenger , tu peux mème faire des extractions de conversation


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai encore réessayé la sauvegarde sur l'app, mais elle ne veut rien savoir et reste bloquée sur 3%, incompréhensible.
J'ai éteint mon iPhone plusieurs fois...

Je ne sais plus trop quoi croire, faut-il désactiver la sauvegarde sur l'app ? Faut-il que je continue de sauvegarder régulièrement mon iPhone sur mon Mac, sans être sûr que mes discussions Whatsapp soient prises en compte ?


----------



## patrick78140 (30 Août 2020)

Idrive est bien activé evidement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

Qu'as-tu d'affiché dans Whatsapp > Réglages > Discussions > Sauvegarde
Tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme ça (avec ton message d'erreur de sauvegarde)


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

J'ai l'iDrive dans ma Bm, en revanche je ne sais pas ce que c'est sur iPhone... ?


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Qu'as-tu d'affiché dans Whatsapp > Réglages > Discussions > Sauvegarde
> Tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme ça (avec ton message d'erreur de sauvegarde)
> Voir la pièce jointe 189265



Voici ce que j'ai :






Et une fois le Wifi activé :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

Donc jusque là, cela semble normal.
Question idiote, mais as-tu de l'espace libre sur iCloud ? Ou ta connexion internet limite les uploads (ce serait plus étonnant) ?


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

Comment puis-je vérifier si j'ai assez de stockage iCloud ?

Je serais surpris que ma connexion internet limite quoique ce soit, elle est super rapide...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

Quand la fibre n'existait pas encore, il y avait des limites pour l'upload et le download dans les forfaits adsl. Heureusement, maintenant ce n'est plus le cas dans quasi tous les forfaits en France.

Pour le stockage iCloud, tu peux le voir ici :

Sur ton iPhone : Réglages > _ton identifiant_ > iCloud
Sur ton mac : Préférences système > Identifiant Apple


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

Merci Ecatomb.

Sur mon iPhone j'ai 47,2Go de pris (sur 50) sur iCloud.
Sur mon Mac, 2,78Go de dispos, donc c'est concordant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

C'est peu, mais suffisant pour les 1,2Go de ta sauvegarde.


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

C'est ce que je pense aussi.

Tu as une autre idée concernant mon blocage à 3% ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

A part essayer de faire tourner la sauvegarde toute la nuit en espérant qu'il ne s'agisse que d'un gros fichier à sauvegarder qui pause problème... non


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

Ce qui est étrange c'est que ça n'évolue pas, mais reste à 3%.

La nuit, je mets mon tel en mode avion, mais j'ai déjà testé pendant plusieurs heures mais ça mouline toujours...


----------



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

Petite précision, je n'ai pas inclus les vidéos.

Je ne vois donc rien qui pourrait coincer comme fichier.


----------

